# Sage barista Express Cost per cup.



## andygee (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi all. Hoping for any help to give a ball-park cost per cup? We're a 'Friends of' park group fundraising throughout the summer two days a week and up to now have stuck to instant etc but we're seeing a liking for 'fresh coffee' among our customers so thought we'd try it out. We average 60 cups a day and will likely use ground coffee as opposed to beans unless there's a good reason not to!.

Many thanks for any help.

Andy


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This doesn't sound feasible I'm afraid.

Learning curve, lack of brew control, using ground coffee...too tall an order.

Why not try a few insulated cafetieres, or a commercial (1/2 gallon) drip brew machine?


----------



## andygee (Mar 31, 2021)

Many thanks.

We'll certainly look at drip brew.

Can anyone recommend a machine that might be suitable for our output?


----------

